# Classical music featuring Tibetan Singing Bowls



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Any recommendations?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Stephen Micus plays Tibetan Singing Bowls - and a variety of other "exotic" instruments - on his ECM album "Life"


----------

